# Unknown Ebay plants Pearling (from seeds)



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

It's been almost 50 days since I started them from seeds. They are doing pretty good now. Pearling crazily under direct sunlight.

No heater, No CO2, Under direct sunlight.

Still don't know what this is. Hope someone can help.


----------

